# Title Insurance



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm getting ready to make a purchase of land and I have read that it is a good idea to purchase title insurance. I have done the research to know that the sellers are listed as the official legal owners, have the "escrituras" properly in their name and are current with their predial taxes. 

However, it is my understanding that title insurance covers you so that if a previous owner shows up and claims that the owners I am buying from are not really the owners and the earlier owner has some claim to the property. Obviously, I'd hate for that to happen.

Do any of you have opinions on the need for title insurance?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

"Title insurance" isn't usually what you think it is. You don't get your money back or a replacement house; it just isn't like car insurance or fire insurance. Generally, it simply means that the Title company (they seldom actually use the word 'insurance'.) will assist you in your legal claims against the seller. The use of a 'notario' in Mexico is the usual protection against the need for such claims. Regular attorneys (abogados) cannot handle real estate matters and real estate agencies, unlike in the USA, are not government regulated or licensed.


----------

